# الأقسام التقنية > أخبار التكنولوجيا وجديد الحاسوب >  لكل من يملك ايميل على الـ Hotmail تفضل بالدخول !!

## ابو نعيم

*
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

لكل من يملك ايميل على الـ Hotmail تفضل بالدخول !! 

تقوم مجموعه تسمي نفسها بريد العرب بإرسال رسالة الكترونية لكل شخص يمتلك بريد الكتروني على HOTMAIL و محتوى الرسالة هو انك تملأ استمارة تحتوي على اسمك الاول و اسمك الاخير و كلمة المرور اي PASSWARD لتقوم بزيادة حجم بريدك من 1 ميقا بايت الى 5 ميقا بايت 
ارجو من كل من تصله هذه الرسالة عدم التفاعل معها لانها طريقة جديدة ابتكرتها هذه المجموعه لسرقة ايميلات الهوت ميل بحيث انك تعطيهم كلمة المرور و هم يوهمونك بأنهم سوف يزيدون حجم INBOX اوتماتيكيا بمجرد ارسال رسالة تحتوي على بياناتك فأرجو من الجميع عدم التعامل مع مثل هذه المجموعه 

اذا اتاك هذا الايميل a r a b b a r e d @hotmail.com فلا تتعامل معهم لانهم لصوص ايميلات و اليكم نص الرسالة التي سوف يرسلونها لك 

شكراً لاستخدامك بريد هوتميل عزيزي المشترك a b c d @hotmail.com تقدم شركة هوتميل بالتعاون مع بريد العرب خدمة مجانية لأعضائها العرب وذلك بزيادة حجم البريد من حجم 1 ميقا إلى 5 ميقا بالإضافة إلى خدمة فحص الرسائل من الفيروسات قم بالإشتراك مجاناً بهذة الخدمة عبر ملء هذ النموذج وإرساله إلى بريد العرب الإسم الأول الإسم الأخير عنوان البريد كلمة المرور قم بنسخ هذا النموذج وارسله إلى بريد العرب وسوف يتم ترقية بريدك اوتوماتيكياً في حال أن جميع بياناتك صحيحة بريد العرب a r a b b a r e d @hotm*

----------


## باريسيا

*يسلمو الايادي على التنبيه 
ويعطيك الف عافيه*

----------


## ابو نعيم

> *يسلمو الايادي على التنبيه 
> ويعطيك الف عافيه*


الله يعافيك شكرا على مشاركتك

----------


## عُبادة

شكرا على هذا التنبية

لانه كثير من الناس يقعوا في مثل هذه المصائد
مع العلم انه شركات البريد الاكتروني لا تطلب الباسوورد نهائيا مهما كان السبب إلا عند تسجيل الدخول

----------


## ابو نعيم

> شكرا على هذا التنبية
> 
> لانه كثير من الناس يقعوا في مثل هذه المصائد
> مع العلم انه شركات البريد الاكتروني لا تطلب الباسوورد نهائيا مهما كان السبب إلا عند تسجيل الدخول


شكرا على مر
لاسف شديد كثير من  يقع بمثل هذه المصائد

----------


## معاذ ملحم

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووور يا ابو نعيم على التنبيه

----------


## ابو نعيم

> مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووور يا ابو نعيم على التنبيه


شكرا على مشاركتك

----------


## معاذ القرعان

شكرا ابو نعيم على هالتنبيه  :Smile:

----------


## ayman

:Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

شو يا ابو نعيم عم تتخوث علينا  جايبلنا  تحذير من مليون سنة او ناس عامخلينو حتى يتخوثو على الناس

وكل واحد شارك بالموضوح بحب احكيلكم انو انضحك عليكم انتو كمان  :Db465236ff: 

اصلا اميل الهوتميل 5 جيجا مش 1 ميجا ولا حتى 5 ميجا  بل

5 جيجا

----------


## ayman

شوفو 5 جيجا 



بتمنى من الأخوان الي بينقلو هيك مواضيع على الأقل يقرأوها قبل ما ينقلوها  ولا لا ابو نعيم :Db465236ff:

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

> شو يا ابو نعيم عم تتخوث علينا  جايبلنا  تحذير من مليون سنة او ناس عامخلينو حتى يتخوثو على الناس
> 
> وكل واحد شارك بالموضوح بحب احكيلكم انو انضحك عليكم انتو كمان 
> 
> اصلا اميل الهوتميل 5 جيجا مش 1 ميجا ولا حتى 5 ميجا  بل
> 
> 5 جيجا


سبقتني

كنت رح اقول

لا وكمان ميجا مش جيجا :Db465236ff:

----------

